# Fuel Efficiency



## Revolvo (Oct 6, 2005)

What speed would provide the best fuel efficiency on an automatic GA16 ?
Im guessing it would be 40-50?

Yes i tried the search to.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Quick search from google ...

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/10701.shtml


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Revolvo said:


> What speed would provide the best fuel efficiency on an automatic GA16 ?
> Im guessing it would be 40-50?
> 
> Yes i tried the search to.


Today when I filled up. I got 269 miles out of 9.5 gallons making it 28.1 mpg. I shifted between 2k and 3k the whole week since I got a full tank. There was occasional flooring and speeding, but not that much. Maybe I could have gotten 30 mpg if I kept driving like an old lady. I also suggest staying at 40 mph as your max if you want best gas mileage.


----------



## Revolvo (Oct 6, 2005)

Well i spent a good bit of money giving my sentra an extensive tune up , and changing my driving style from racer to old lady and ive been about to get 34.6 MPG!

I filled up then drove 237.1 miles and put 6.85 gallons.

About 200 of those miles were on the highway going 60 (yes 60, it was hard to do but it was worth it)


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Revolvo said:


> Well i spent a good bit of money giving my sentra an extensive tune up , and changing my driving style from racer to old lady and ive been about to get 34.6 MPG!
> 
> I filled up then drove 237.1 miles and put 6.85 gallons.
> 
> About 200 of those miles were on the highway going 60 (yes 60, it was hard to do but it was worth it)


We shouldn't stereotype...Today, some old lady in a cadillac made a sharp left turn coming out of the local waffle restaurant and cut me off. I had to step on the brakes while she was doing her crazy drift. :wtf:


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

Well i don't know why but my car gets better milage in the city and worse on the highway. BUT if i do 55 everywhere i go i get about 28 but if i go everywhere at 75-80 i get about 32-33. And if i do purely city driving i get about 36. I honestly do not understand it at all.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

that is odd.... maybe u run waaaay to rich at idle and all that stopping and going allows u to use up the fuel that would just be wasted otherwise. Personally i got a average of 31 mpg with no fifth gear driving like a jerk after a 100% tune up with all oem parts. i get a discount on nissan parts because i jsut got hired at a dealership, im in heaven


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Revolvo said:


> Well i spent a good bit of money giving my sentra an extensive tune up , and changing my driving style from racer to old lady and ive been about to get 34.6 MPG!
> 
> I filled up then drove 237.1 miles and put 6.85 gallons.
> 
> About 200 of those miles were on the highway going 60 (yes 60, it was hard to do but it was worth it)



Please tell us about your tune-up. I purchased my sentra on August 1st, 2005 and got 33mpg on my first tank. I believe I am under 20mpg now. Please help.


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

my car runs like new and i drive 3 miles a day but only get 12 mpg
:givebeer:

oh yeah its a 92 se-r all stock


----------



## Revolvo (Oct 6, 2005)

My mechanic changed the plugs (BOSCH ) caps, wirings, oil, filter, and replaced 2 new exhaust gaskets because mine apparently were leaking. Well before that I was getting 20-25 mpg, after i get 27-34 mpg. 

When I was running late for a class one day i was cruising at about 80 mph going to school. When i left i was driving 65. This is how I achieved my 34 mpg record. I would have thought driving at speeds over 65 was going to make me loss efficiency greatly, but it appears that 80 is ok. The next day i drove 65 both ways and get 31 mpg.

I even tried going 55 mph (going to school, 65 going back) to see if it would make a differnce and it actually got 28 mpg. What the shit?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Revolvo said:


> My mechanic changed the plugs (BOSCH ) caps, wirings, oil, filter, and replaced 2 new exhaust gaskets because mine apparently were leaking. Well before that I was getting 20-25 mpg, after i get 27-34 mpg.
> 
> When I was running late for a class one day i was cruising at about 80 mph going to school. When i left i was driving 65. This is how I achieved my 34 mpg record. I would have thought driving at speeds over 65 was going to make me loss efficiency greatly, but it appears that 80 is ok. The next day i drove 65 both ways and get 31 mpg.
> 
> I even tried going 55 mph (going to school, 65 going back) to see if it would make a differnce and it actually got 28 mpg. What the shit?


Okay I think you guys might be right. The faster you drive the GA16DE, the less gas it consumes.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Okay I think you guys might be right. The faster you drive the GA16DE, the less gas it consumes.


Certainly has something to do with weight. Thanks for the response, the previous owner recently changed plugs, but I'll change them again along with wires and report back.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Changed plugs, changed fuel filter, added Lucas injector cleaner. Still bad gas mileage and I'll continue down the list!


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

Change your O2 sensor and reset your ECU?


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

79kz400 said:


> Change your O2 sensor and reset your ECU?


its all about ground......


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

B13Tim said:


> its all about ground......


Is there a "ground wire kit" sold for the B13?

To reset the ECU, should I just unplug the negative terminal for a few minutes? As for the o2 sensor, I do not have any hesitiation, or sputtering, just bad gas mileage. Is that located on the front of the exhaust manifold or is that an exhaust gas temp sensor?


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

DominickGT said:


> Is there a "ground wire kit" sold for the B13?
> 
> To reset the ECU, should I just unplug the negative terminal for a few minutes? As for the o2 sensor, I do not have any hesitiation, or sputtering, just bad gas mileage. Is that located on the front of the exhaust manifold or is that an exhaust gas temp sensor?



That is the O2 sensor. if you haven't changed it you probably should. it will more than likely help your mileage. but make sure when you change you get the socket for it.

Also i'm actually thinking of making a ground wire set for our cars as i am in the process of making one for mine.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Kgizzle1 said:


> That is the O2 sensor. if you haven't changed it you probably should. it will more than likely help your mileage. but make sure when you change you get the socket for it.
> 
> Also i'm actually thinking of making a ground wire set for our cars as i am in the process of making one for mine.


Thanks for your help. I have a MM socket set so I'll give it a shot. Need penetrating oil though because I am SURE it's rusted out.

Good job on the ground wire kits! People eat them for $40-$60 shipped for my 3000GT. Worked wonders for me on my old '92 3000GT SL. Let me know when you have them.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Revolvo said:


> What speed would provide the best fuel efficiency on an automatic GA16 ?


The lowest speed at which the transmission will shift into top gear.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

bahearn said:


> The lowest speed at which the transmission will shift into top gear.


This is true, in my opinion if your getting better gas mileage at 80mph opposed to 60mph, there is something wrong with your car! (like mine )


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

DominickGT said:


> Thanks for your help. I have a MM socket set so I'll give it a shot. Need penetrating oil though because I am SURE it's rusted out.
> 
> Good job on the ground wire kits! People eat them for $40-$60 shipped for my 3000GT. Worked wonders for me on my old '92 3000GT SL. Let me know when you have them.


i just sent you a pm because i have a 91 vr-4, but you prob will need the special socket for it. it has a slit down the side and its extra long to fit over the top of the sensor. you can rent them from autozone or something like that. i bought my 02 sensor from advanced auto for like 17 bucks and it came out rather easy i was surprised bc it was pretty rusty.


----------

